# My birthday present's



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I decided to go to the La Flor event today in Battle Creek and buy myself a couple of birthday presents. Even though I didn't deserve it.:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice way to treat yourself! Happy birthday


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

LFD-
Now thats a great gift for the undeserving


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday. 
You ever notice how you are never surprised by a self purchased birthday gift but RARELY are you disappointed.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Haul!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA another suicide bomber. On your birthday too. You better take it weather you like it or not.:baffled:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday.
> You ever notice how you are never surprised by a self purchased birthday gift but RARELY are you disappointed.


I like that one Ted. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats, Happy Birthday Mike.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice B-day gift!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

B-Days are always nice--WTG Ted!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Self inflicted wound...NIIIIICE!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats my kind of Birthday present!!!
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

happy birthday !!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great "me" present!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome Birthday gifts... Happy Birthday


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice birthday gift for yourself. Enjoy


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great present. happy bday..enjoy


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

pfft... when you buy stuff for yourself, you always deserve it


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Can't go wrong with anything from LFD ... great haul.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations with the Birthday and pick up!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice Birthday Haul


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy belated BD!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow scoop happy birthday those look great i hope you enjoy them ,and hey you always deserve a good smoke so dont let your better half guilt trip you into thinking any other way because in reality she just wants more shoes haha enjoy!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

happy b-day and enjoy'em


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

One of my favorites. . . 
Cant go wrong with the Ligero. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

with a thread name like that, shouldn't the first picture be this:

:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Just saw this post-Happy Birthday and should of gave me a shout out i would of went also!!!Hell of a pick up!!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> Just saw this post-Happy Birthday and should of gave me a shout out i would of went also!!!Hell of a pick up!!!!


Sorry about that Mike. Hell I didn't decide to go until about 12:30 yesterday.

But it was a good event. Buy a box and get 10 free. :dribble:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice pickup, can't go wrong with some self destruction.:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Nothing wrong w/LFD's!:dribble:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice treat. Enjoy


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

You should be put on 24 hr. surveillance. That's a heck of a hit. Congrats on the b-day.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Love it! Well played. If you wanted it to be a surprise, you could have closed your eyes and pointed randomly? Probably hard to go wrong at an event like that. ( =

I gave out Leaf and Ale's email & number on my birthday list this year, haha


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

eww cigars...yukie


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great pick up! They look awfully tasty! Enjoy and Happy Bday!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Birthday presents to yourself are always the best. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------

